# Maintenance



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm sure this has been gone over but I have to ask. 
What is the best oil to use in my 02 Passat wagon 4motion 146,000 miles.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

old_skool_jetta said:


> I'm sure this has been gone over but I have to ask.
> What is the best oil to use in my 02 Passat wagon 4motion 146,000 miles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I used Castrol Syntec 10W30 year round.


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

I've had no problems with:

Rotella synthetic 5w-40

Mobile 1 synthetic european formula 0W-30

Castrol synthetic 5w-40


----------



## sounds good (Sep 26, 2006)

Rotela T5 here...


----------



## NummerEins (Feb 15, 2010)

0w40 Mobil European formula (winter)

10w40 (summer)


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok thank you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dublax44 (Jul 30, 2011)

Rotella t6


----------



## 9elf (May 19, 2011)

Mobil1, 10/40. !80+K on the clock and now on its 4th oil change since new. First oil change was at 100K. Car uses one quart/ 1000 miles since new. Filter changed twice a year. Car is wife's daily driver since new.


----------

